# Wiikey U preorders will open soon!



## GilBoy (May 18, 2014)

According to new update on Team Xk3y facebook, Wiikey U preorders will open soon!



> Wiikey U preorders will open soon!
> A lot has happened recently and we are now confident to launch Wiikey U! You can look forward to other exciting WiiU news in the coming weeks...


 
Wiikey U was announced last year on Wiikey web page, for more information:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/rumor-wiikeÜ.347139/

Original source via EurAsia: https://www.facebook.com/x360key/posts/767688049930409


----------



## CJL18 (May 18, 2014)

I guess we can expect playing Wii u backups within the next couple of months


----------



## uyjulian (May 18, 2014)

Great, I hope homebrew will accelerate...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 18, 2014)

Interesting...
I will keep my eyes on for that project


----------



## MichiS97 (May 18, 2014)

Holy shit! Awesome!!!!


----------



## reprep (May 18, 2014)

great, we will all be set within 5 years.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

julialy said:


> Great, I hope homebrew will accelerate...


As if. Piracy will _"accelerate"_, as in, it will be enabled. So far nobody has expressed any interest in homebrew development for the system and it's been 2 years now, I think it's fair to assume that we're not going to see anything interesting on that front anytime soon.


----------



## lismati (May 18, 2014)

I still have Crown 3DS at the back of my mind, you know


----------



## uyjulian (May 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> As if. Piracy will _"accelerate"_, as in, it will be enabled. So far nobody has expressed any interest in homebrew development for the system and it's been 2 years now, I think it's fair to assume that we're not going to see anything interesting on that front anytime soon.


 
Maybe there's no homebrew 'cause nobody is buying the Wii U.
With Mario Kart 8 and Smash Bros +1game I think I see people buying the Wii U.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 18, 2014)

Great, now we can play inferior ports for free.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

julialy said:


> Maybe there's no homebrew 'cause nobody is buying the Wii U. With Mario Kart 8 and Smash Bros +1 game I think I see people buying the Wii U.


Yeah... I've heard the same jingle before, I'm afraid. One or two games aren't going to save the system - it needs widespread support. That being said, at least it's getting Nintendo content, that's always a selling point.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 18, 2014)

I aint preordering shit, team WEAK-KEY last update like 45 years ago, my grandpa was a sperm at that point in time.  I'm just kidding, give me the damn Uk3y.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 18, 2014)

People are pre-ordering this for "homebrew".. yeah right. lol

When PSP got hacked what was the "homebrew" for? Playing backups.
When 360/PS3 got hacked what was the "homebrew" for? Playing backups.

If you're going to be playing pirated copies at least have the decency to be honest about it.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> People are pre-ordering this for "homebrew".. yeah right. lol
> 
> When PSP got hacked what was the "homebrew" for? Playing backups.
> When 360/PS3 got hacked what was the "homebrew" for? Playing backups.
> ...


no


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> People are pre-ordering this for "homebrew".. yeah right. lol
> 
> When PSP got hacked what was the "homebrew" for? Playing backups.
> When 360/PS3 got hacked what was the "homebrew" for? Playing backups.
> ...


To be fair, both the PSP and the PS3 have a pretty rich homebrew collection - I used a lot of media players on my PSP back in the day, that and the enhanced web browser, a WiFi sniffer and a few other things. Can't say much for the 360 as I don't have one.


----------



## chavosaur (May 18, 2014)

I'm gonna get it just do I don't have to deal with discs anymore o3o sweet.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 18, 2014)

Nice, I'll prob get one. (If its decently priced)


----------



## dragonmaster (May 18, 2014)

i will buy it if it is around 50e
i ve already got it sitting eating dust as i ve bought only 2 games


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 18, 2014)

yuyuyup said:


> no


 
The cops aren't going to arrest for admitting it, you know.

I download episodes of US series weekly that I watch. There.



Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, both the PSP and the PS3 have a pretty rich homebrew collection - I used a lot of media players on my PSP back in the day, that and the enhanced web browser, a WiFi sniffer and a few other things. Can't say much for the 360 as I don't have one.


 
I have a PSP hacked with 5.50 CFW-something and a ton of plugins activated, one tells how much battery it has as well as the date, and bunch of others but in reality the majority just hacked their PSPs back then to play pirated ISOs/CSOs.


----------



## Sheimi (May 18, 2014)

I'll probably buy one if it's priced good.


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, both the PSP and the PS3 have a pretty rich homebrew collection - I used a lot of media players on my PSP back in the day, that and the enhanced web browser, a WiFi sniffer and a few other things. Can't say much for the 360 as I don't have one.


 
Homebrew for 360 is limited to Gentoo via XeLL, N64 emu via XeLL, MPlayer via XeLL, the standart Ninty/Sega and PS1 emu, along with a recent port of PPSSPP.
That and your typical Quake ports and Super mario War.

Homebrew on the 360 is almost non existant (some system tools are there like NAND flashers and a config editor)

It's a shame really, seeing how much the Wii and PSP and DS have.
Then again, Homebrewing your 360 would mean losing connection to XBLive so only dedicated homebrewers would JTAG it.
Apart from the COD scum kids that used their JTAG to host modified COD lobbies and cheat their way to whatever billionth prestige and what not.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Homebrew for 360 is limited to Gentoo via XeLL, N64 emu via XeLL, MPlayer via XeLL, the standart Ninty/Sega and PS1 emu, along with a recent port of PPSSPP.
> That and your typical Quake ports and Super mario War.
> 
> Homebrew on the 360 is almost non existant (some system tools are there like NAND flashers and a config editor)
> ...


I always thought that the 360 lacks in homebrew simply because modding one was always a giant hassle. These days we have RGH, but before that things were usually pricey and messy. With the PSP and the PS3 you at least had custom firmware that didn't require you to jump through hoops, with the 360 you always needed a friendly soldering iron to get anywhere... and sometimes also a drill.


----------



## Flame (May 18, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Homebrew for 360 is limited to Gentoo via XeLL, N64 emu via XeLL, MPlayer via XeLL, the standart Ninty/Sega and PS1 emu, along with a recent port of PPSSPP.
> That and your typical Quake ports and Super mario War.
> 
> Homebrew on the 360 is almost non existant (some system tools are there like NAND flashers and a config editor)
> ...


 
its like school... but I learn stuff that is cool and will be useful to me.

<3 Dinoh


----------



## Bonny (May 18, 2014)

A solder-free ODE for the Wii U? If this gets real - R.I.P... Nintendo... your security always sucked.

On the other side: An (maybe expensive) ODE for just a few Nintendo-Only Titles? The only thing that (maybe) could save Nintendo is, if they are able to block online-play. The online feature is very important for Mario Kart 8 and Smash Bro Brawl.


----------



## uyjulian (May 18, 2014)

Piracy will come first, then homebrew.


----------



## Arras (May 18, 2014)

dragonmaster said:


> i will buy it if it is around 50e
> i ve already got it sitting eating dust as i ve bought only 2 games


It's an ODE, those are never that cheap. I'd count on double that.


----------



## dario14 (May 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> People are pre-ordering this for "homebrew".. yeah right. lol
> 
> When PSP got hacked what was the "homebrew" for? Playing backups.
> When 360/PS3 got hacked what was the "homebrew" for? Playing backups.
> ...



Some homebrew I'd like to see for WiiU:

1. Media player

2. Emulators that take advantage of the WiiU's processing power (instead of being limited to what's available in Wii mode). Hires textures for n64 games would be possible like they are on PC emulators. Increased compatibility and WiiU pro controller support.

3. Nintendont for WiiU, with WiiU gamepad and pro controller support. Also perhaps hires textures for GameCube games.

4. The ability to play backups of WiiU games I own.


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I always thought that the 360 lacks in homebrew simply because modding one was always a giant hassle. These days we have RGH, but before that things were usually pricey and messy. With the PSP and the PS3 you at least had custom firmware that didn't require you to jump through hoops, with the 360 you always needed a friendly soldering iron to get anywhere... and sometimes also a drill.


 
JTAG is a few diodes and wires.
It really is simple as fuck ;p
And can be done for less then 5 quid. 

RGH has the option to be turned off, which means you can use a Dual NAND chip like the Cyngos/DemoN to still connect to Live.
Something which isn't possible with JTAG consoles (updating the 2nd NAND would burn the fuses and disable the JTAG)
It's more pricey as you need a Xillinx chip to regulate the reset pulse and monitor the boot of the console etc.

PSP and PS3 don't got anti-downgrade protection (hardware ones)
Nor are they secure from a software point of view (360's hashed RAM, unique CPU key encryption and what not)
PSP having the IPL check loader thingamajigy (Jigkick battery and Magic memory stick) and PS3 had a Hypervisor that doesn't work (26c3 anyone?)


Humm, Idk what you're planning... but if you get a drill near a console, I'd seriously reconsider your modding skills Fox, I REALLY would reconsider them ;p
All you need for the 360 is a soldering iron, a few wires and diodes/glitch chip and a TX 10 and TX 15 screw driver.
As well as a small flathead one to pop the casing. 

Personally, I prefer hardware mods.
They can't be accidentally disabled and you could always flash back the NAND/NOR if you accidentally brick it.
Then again, Softmods win it from hardware mods purely out of ease and the fact that you almost got no hardware needed at all (with the disadvantage that noobs will screw it up despite having a idiot proof guide)
As for piracy related goals, ODDE's are the future.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Humm, Idk what you're planning... but if you get a drill near a console, I'd seriously reconsider your modding skills Fox, I REALLY would reconsider them ;p


Kamikaze Hack.


----------



## Gahars (May 18, 2014)

I think people greatly exaggerate the presence/impact of homebrew. It's a niche buried within a niche.

I'm not saying it'll never happen, but some lowered expectations wouldn't hurt.


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Kamikaze Hack.


 
Disgusting pirate >:c
Have you no shame!

Aye you're right, it's the only hack that requires a drill to me knowledge in all of the consoles.
Then again, you can just dump the firmware of those PCB's and get a replacement PCB from TX which got a hardware lock switch.
Allowing you to upgrade at any moment.
(pretty moot now seeing LT 3.0 is 2+ years old and C4Eva seems to have died + dash updates that seem to do nothing but increasing the version number)


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Disgusting pirate >:c
> Have you no shame!
> 
> Aye you're right, it's the only hack that requires a drill to me knowledge in all of the consoles.
> ...


Silly Dinoh, I don't have a 360! I'm merely saying that... it's this one system in existence that had a hack involving a drill... for some reason.


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Silly Dinoh, I don't have a 360! I'm merely saying that... it's this one system in existence that had a hack involving a drill... for some reason.


 
Only specific drives of the Slims have it ;]
Congratz on your 16k posts!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 18, 2014)

dario14 said:


> Some homebrew I'd like to see for WiiU:
> 
> 1. Media player
> 
> ...


 
I agree with points 2, 3 and 4 but 1? Why?

HDTVs nowadays are able to play video, music and picture files so it makes pointless using consoles for such features as it's just a waste of energy that could be saved by plugging the USB to the TV.

It'd be cool if FLAC could be playable on whatever Wii U media player, though.


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I agree with points 2, 3 and 4 but 1? Why?
> 
> HDTVs nowadays are able to play video, music and picture files so it makes pointless using consoles for such features as it's just a waste of energy that could be saved by plugging the USB to the TV.
> 
> It'd be cool if FLAC could be playable on whatever Wii U media player, though.


 
I cba to stand up and plug a USB drive in the back of me telly (hell I dun even got a HD telly to begin with)
So a Mediaplayer on the Wii U would be a welcomed thing, seeing I can control it from the gamepad or even watch it on the gamepad.
Not to mention that telly's dun support all media extensions (atleast I think they dun support all)


----------



## loco365 (May 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I agree with points 2, 3 and 4 but 1? Why?


 
I'll just toss this in: The Wii U has the potential to become a decent BluRay player. It's just not enabled, although if one is to reverse-engineer the system a bit, they could unlock the ability to play BluRay and DVD discs.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I agree with points 2, 3 and 4 but 1? Why? HDTVs nowadays are able to play video, music and picture files so it makes pointless using consoles for such features as it's just a waste of energy that could be saved by plugging the USB to the TV. It'd be cool if FLAC could be playable on whatever Wii U media player, though.


Not everyone has a Smart TV, not to mention that a console is infinitely beefier than a Smart TV. A homebrew media player can be coded to support playback of just about anything at any quality as long as there's enough CPU juice available.


----------



## Oxybelis (May 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I agree with points 2, 3 and 4 but 1? Why?
> 
> HDTVs nowadays are able to play video, music and picture files so it makes pointless using consoles for such features as it's just a waste of energy that could be saved by plugging the USB to the TV.
> 
> It'd be cool if FLAC could be playable on whatever Wii U media player, though.


My does not. Also I do not have tablet. My PS3 has DLNA support though.



Foxi4 said:


> Not everyone has a Smart TV, not to mention that a console is infinitely beefier than a Smart TV. A homebrew media player can be coded to support playback of just about anything at any quality as long as there's enough CPU juice available.


 If Wii U does not have a dedicated h264 decoder, playing HD h264 files won't be possible on CPU.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 18, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> I cba to stand up and plug a USB drive in the back of me telly (hell I dun even got a HD telly to begin with)
> So a Mediaplayer on the Wii U would be a welcomed thing, seeing I can control it from the gamepad or even watch it on the gamepad.
> Not to mention that telly's dun support all media extensions (atleast I think they dun support all)


 
Buy a cheap USB cable with ports and then plug in your USBs there, which is what I've done.



Team Fail said:


> I'll just toss this in: The Wii U has the potential to become a decent Blu-ray player. It's just not enabled, although if one is to reverse-engineer the system a bit, they could unlock the ability to play Blu-ray and DVD discs.


 
It'd be cool if Wii U could play "normal" Blu-rays but I kinda gave up on that 'cause I already have two Blu-ray Players but more is always better.



Foxi4 said:


> Not everyone has a Smart TV, not to mention that a console is infinitely beefier than a Smart TV. A homebrew media player can be coded to support playback of just about anything at any quality as long as there's enough CPU juice available.


 
My TV wasn't one of those but then after changing the settings on it, it became able to play video/music files too not just picture files as it'd originally.


----------



## the-green (May 18, 2014)

nice to see it a reality after all


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

Oxybelis said:


> If Wii U does not have a dedicated h264 decoder, playing HD h264 files won't be possible on CPU.


We already know that it has h.264 support, it's supported in the web browser so it has to be there.


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Buy a cheap USB cable with ports and then plug in your USBs there, which is what I've done.


 


DinohScene said:


> I cba to stand up


 
Well that and what Foxi said.
SmartTV's got a weak CPU and GPU to begin with.

Besides, I'm getting an HD telly from a mate of mine.
That thing is hardly a smart TV.
It's 1080P and has a USB port for upgrading firmware I think...
Other then that, it's got a scart port and 2 HDMI ports I believe.
More then I'll ever need.

Seeing I still rock an old CRT telly atm, that HD telly will still be funtioning when 8K tellies are as cheap as HD tellies are now.


----------



## Saturosias (May 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> When 360/PS3 got hacked what was the "homebrew" for? Playing backups.


 
The PS3 actually has the most feature-rich media player out of all of the video game consoles thanks to homebrew.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 18, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Well that and what Foxi said.
> SmartTV's got a weak CPU and GPU to begin with.
> 
> Besides, I'm getting an HD telly from a mate of mine.
> ...


 
Look up the model of the TV and there might be a "hack" to make it play audio/video files. My TV has two HDMI ports, a card input, RF connector and not much else, it does have a USB port which was originally intended for updates & picture viewing.

For Samsung TVs this could be useful:


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Look up the model of the TV and there might be a "hack" to make it play audio/video files. My TV has two HDMI ports, a card input, RF connector and not much else, it does have a USB port which was originally intended for updates & picture viewing.
> 
> For Samsung TVs this could be useful:


 
Eh, cba to go through that trouble.
All I know it's an LG telly.
Only thing I'll use it for is gaming anyway.


----------



## ov3rkill (May 18, 2014)

So, they've finally found a way to dump a disc image from the Wii U... nice!
I've only seen one dump before. Forgot it's name, just correct me if I'm mistaken, I think it's Marvel Avengers.


----------



## loco365 (May 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It'd be cool if Wii U could play "normal" Blu-rays but I kinda gave up on that 'cause I already have two Blu-ray Players but more is always better.


 
I have a PS3 myself, but the handheld tablet would be nice to stream the movie to, as I wouldn't have to have the TV on to watch a BluRay disc.


----------



## naxil (May 18, 2014)

how people can say: wIIU can't stream? wiiU is the STREAMING console... think what is possible do with wiiU hacked and homebrew..

http://www.nfohump.com/index.php?switchto=nfos&menu=quicknav&item=viewnfo&id=244865


----------



## dario14 (May 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I agree with points 2, 3 and 4 but 1? Why?
> 
> HDTVs nowadays are able to play video, music and picture files so it makes pointless using consoles for such features as it's just a waste of energy that could be saved by plugging the USB to the TV.
> 
> It'd be cool if FLAC could be playable on whatever Wii U media player, though.



My TV doesn't play video files. I use a roku 3 to play video files. The roku is great but I wish I could do everything from one device.

Edit: also the WiiU and Roku use the only two HDMI ports on my TV. If I wanted to play blurays I'd have to buy a new TV with more ports, or use a splitter or just unplug one and plug in the other. I really want one device that can do it all. Is there a smart blu ray player that can replace my roku?


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The cops aren't going to arrest for admitting it, you know.
> 
> I download episodes of US series weekly that I watch. There.


 

It's a trap!


----------



## Arras (May 18, 2014)

dario14 said:


> My TV doesn't play video files. I use a roku 3 to play video files. The roku is great but I wish I could do everything from one device.
> 
> Edit: also the WiiU and Roku use the only two HDMI ports on my TV. If I wanted to play blurays I'd have to buy a new TV with more ports, or use a splitter or just unplug one and plug in the other. I really want one device that can do it all. Is there a smart blu ray player that can replace my roku?


A smart bluray player... maybe the PS3?


----------



## dario14 (May 19, 2014)

Arras said:


> A smart bluray player... maybe the PS3?



Lol guess I set you up there


----------



## crediar (May 19, 2014)

I'm really keen to know how they plan to attain the drive key which is needed to emulate the drive.

The key is unique per console and saved within the OTP of the Wii U.


----------



## Khar00f (May 19, 2014)

Interesting, I'll probably still pick it up, but my main interest is homebrew, the Wii U has probably the most potential for homebrew out of all current and past consoles simply with the power of the gamepad. 

Once homebrew becomes available that's going to be interesting, sometimes I wish I had the knowledge to code like some of these guys.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> We already know that it has h.264 support, it's supported in the web browser so it has to be there.


Needs hi10p.


----------



## mznova (May 19, 2014)

Please forgive me if this is off-topic but if I were to buy a wii U now and want to prepare for the wii key u and/or other future homebrews/exploits, should I be looking for a specific Wii U console model for it's lower firmware? Would it be okay to update to the latest firmware to play mario kart 8 and should I do any backups if that's even possible?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 19, 2014)

I'll preorder it (probably)
That is, if it runs every game and seems like a well made device. Don't know enough about it to say yet.
I've been waiting on it since it was announced, and after this amount of time it better be damn good.


----------



## vayanui8 (May 19, 2014)

I'd say this might help nintendo sell more systems which could help them make up for some of the money they've lost on the wii u, but they're already selling them for less than it costs to make them. This isn't looking too good for them, though it will hardly affect the massive amount of cash they have


----------



## tHciNc (May 19, 2014)

Woohoo, everyone line up to get ready to play the 1 game which has been dumped lol  _The Avengers: Battle for Earth_


----------



## Hanafuda (May 19, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Great, now we can play inferior ports for free.


 


Double-edged sword, aint it? Nobody wants to buy a Nintendo console till it gets hacked, then once it gets hacked, everyone complains about the shit games coming out.


.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 19, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> People are pre-ordering this for "homebrew".. yeah right. lol
> 
> When PSP got hacked what was the "homebrew" for? Playing backups.



Nope. For playing emulators. Granted, playing ROMS on emulators a form of playing backups, so I guess you get partial credit.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 19, 2014)

CJL18 said:


> I guess we can expect playing Wii u backups within the next couple of months


too bad there's no games worth playing


----------



## FireGrey (May 19, 2014)

To my understanding this only loads "backups" and doesn't allow homebrew or system modifications.


----------



## markehmus (May 19, 2014)

not afraid to say , im all in once available


----------



## OzModChips (May 19, 2014)

crediar said:


> I'm really keen to know how they plan to attain the drive key which is needed to emulate the drive.
> 
> The key is unique per console and saved within the OTP of the Wii U.


 

We are aware of the method. But due to fact that the last 2 projets they have done (xk3y and 3k3y( being copied by others (wasabi and cobra ODE)
The method will be kept secret i am guessing until the point of release.


----------



## giantcrazy (May 19, 2014)

You guys talk about playing off backups as if only pirates do it.  I buy my games, and I'm constantly having to replace disks because of minor scratches (I have 3D World and it's basically got one extremely thin scratch no longer than a couple of millimeters, won't play).

Until these game manufacturers come up with a way for a legit backup or at least a low cost disc exchange program, I will wholeheartedly support anyone who hacks for the purpose of playing backups.


----------



## Arras (May 19, 2014)

giantcrazy said:


> You guys talk about playing off backups as if only pirates do it. I buy my games, and I'm constantly having to replace disks because of minor scratches (I have 3D World and it's basically got one extremely thin scratch no longer than a couple of millimeters, won't play).
> 
> Until these game manufacturers come up with a way for a legit backup or at least a low cost disc exchange program, I will wholeheartedly support anyone who hacks for the purpose of playing backups.


Of course there are people who will just play their own backups, but 99% of the users interested in such a device will want it for pure piracy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 19, 2014)

giantcrazy said:


> You guys talk about playing off backups as if only pirates do it.


you don't have to worry we pirates are way more interested in the SDK leak than playing backups


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (May 19, 2014)

Right, time to buy a WiiU.


----------



## Smuff (May 19, 2014)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> Right, time to buy a WiiU.


 
I hear ya!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 19, 2014)

Bonny said:


> A solder-free ODE for the Wii U? If this gets real - R.I.P... Nintendo... your security always sucked.
> 
> On the other side: An (maybe expensive) ODE for just a few Nintendo-Only Titles? The only thing that (maybe) could save Nintendo is, if they are able to block online-play. The online feature is very important for Mario Kart 8 and Smash Bro Brawl.


 

Piracy has never killed any system at all, didn't kill the Wii, PS3, DS, PSP, GBA, original Xbox, PS2, or PS1, but okay. Piracy killing a console is a myth.


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 19, 2014)

Arras said:


> Of course there are people who will just play their own backups, but 99% of the users interested in such a device will want it for pure piracy.


 
i agree. the word "backup" became a veiled synonyme for "piracy"


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (May 19, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> People are pre-ordering this for "homebrew".. yeah right. lol
> 
> When PSP got hacked what was the "homebrew" for? Playing backups.
> When 360/PS3 got hacked what was the "homebrew" for? Playing backups.
> ...


 
There are non piracy reasons for wanting backups. People want to protect their originals. They want all their games in one place, not some on the console and some in the other room on a bookshelf. They want to play imports. I was in the UK but couldn't buy any used games, because no way to play imports right now. They want to be able to backup their save files to their computer. They want to be able to do offline cheating, sometimes cheat codes can make the game more difficult or more fun. These features come with well developed backup loaders.


----------



## Smuff (May 19, 2014)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> There are non piracy reasons for wanting backups. People want to protect their originals. They want all their games in one place, not some on the console and some in the other room on a bookshelf. They want to play imports. I was in the UK but couldn't buy any used games, because no way to play imports right now. They want to be able to backup their save files to their computer. They want to be able to do offline cheating, sometimes cheat codes can make the game more difficult or more fun. These features come with well developed backup loaders.


 
Nope it's all about the piracy for me


----------



## ddrrmm (May 19, 2014)

the games id be playing on wiikey are games i wouldnt be paying for or would buy anyway =]


----------



## Hells Malice (May 19, 2014)

giantcrazy said:


> You guys talk about playing off backups as if only pirates do it. I buy my games, and I'm constantly having to replace disks because of minor scratches (I have 3D World and it's basically got one extremely thin scratch no longer than a couple of millimeters, won't play).
> 
> Until these game manufacturers come up with a way for a legit backup or at least a low cost disc exchange program, I will wholeheartedly support anyone who hacks for the purpose of playing backups.


 
The hell do you do to your poor disks?
Minor scratches my ass. The only time i've ever had a disk fail was way back with my Super Smash Bros Melee, and that's because there was about half a million scratches on the poor thing from absurd amounts of use and abuse. It takes a hell of a lot to make a disk unreadable, even today with blu-ray disks being rather sensitive. So that's a horrible excuse.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 20, 2014)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> Right, time to buy a WiiU.


but there's no gaems worth pirating


----------



## nando (May 20, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> The hell do you do to your poor disks?
> Minor scratches my ass. The only time i've ever had a disk fail was way back with my Super Smash Bros Melee, and that's because there was about half a million scratches on the poor thing from absurd amounts of use and abuse. It takes a hell of a lot to make a disk unreadable, even today with blu-ray disks being rather sensitive. So that's a horrible excuse.


 


i had to send New Super Mario Brothers Wii U to nintendo because the disc stopped reading. it didn't have any visible scratches but something obviously happened to it since it stopped working. nintendo sent me a new one.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Not everyone has a Smart TV, not to mention that a console is infinitely beefier than a Smart TV. A homebrew media player can be coded to support playback of just about anything at any quality as long as there's enough CPU juice available.


What do you consider a smart tv? My tv is not labeled as a smart tv (no internet or apps), but it has played any video file I have plugged into its usb port.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> What do you consider a smart tv? My tv is not labeled as a smart tv (no internet or apps), but it has played any video file I have plugged into its usb port.


If a TV supports images or videos, it's already pretty _"smart"_, if it can browse the web and natively supports streaming services then it's a full-blown replacement for your usual media-oriented devices.

Smart TV's aside though, people forget about simple convenience. A homebrew console app supporting streaming within LAN as well as HDD/Disc loading and controlled with the console's controller is simply handy - I don't feel like running back and forth with USB sticks or navigating menus with an uncomfortable TV remote just to get _"semi-decent"_ playback, dedicated multimedia hubs _or_ consoles with the right homebrew app for the job are just better in this regard, at least in my opinion.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> If a TV supports images or videos, it's already pretty _"smart"_, if it can browse the web and natively supports streaming services then it's a full-blown replacement for your usual media-oriented devices.
> 
> Smart TV's aside though, people forget about simple convenience. A homebrew console app supporting streaming within LAN as well as HDD/Disc loading and controlled with the console's controller is simply handy - I don't feel like running back and forth with USB sticks or navigating menus with an uncomfortable TV remote just to get _"semi-decent"_ playback, dedicated multimedia hubs _or_ consoles with the right homebrew app for the job are just better in this regard, at least in my opinion.




Some TV's are better suited for the task, my remote has the DVD player type buttons on it for navigating and playback, and the playback depends on the video file, I've watched videos that are damn near blu-ray quality from a usb stick, I just wish the video files were a bit smaller than 1.5 to 2.5GB. Besides, I feel more like a pirate when I carry the usb stick from my computer to my TV.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 20, 2014)

I only ever get consoles for the exclusives. Right now, their exclusives are definitely lacking. However, once Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem, Bayonetta 2, and X come out... there's no pirate emoticon, so I'll just go with.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 20, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> there's no pirate emoticon, so I'll just go with.


 
try this


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 20, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> try this


Didn't want to bother with out-of-site pictures. Because if I was going to do so, I might as well go full on.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> Some TV's are better suited for the task, my remote has the DVD player type buttons on it for navigating and playback, and the playback depends on the video file, I've watched videos that are damn near blu-ray quality from a usb stick, I just wish the video files were a bit smaller than 1.5 to 2.5GB. Besides, I feel more like a pirate when I carry the usb stick from my computer to my TV.


I can't even begin to imagine the compression rate required to produce a _"damn near Blu-Ray quality"_ file the size of 1.5-2.5GB - Blu-Ray's are up to 25 gigs, 50 if dual-sided. A high-quality Blu-Ray rip is around 15 gigs, the quality of those is likely to be several times superior to those you were watching, both in the sound and video department.


----------



## CJL18 (May 20, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Piracy has never killed any system at all, didn't kill the Wii, PS3, DS, PSP, GBA, original Xbox, PS2, or PS1, but okay. Piracy killing a console is a myth.


 

dreamcast  says hi i dont care what anyone says piracy killed that system


----------



## the_randomizer (May 20, 2014)

CJL18 said:


> dreamcast says hi i dont care what anyone says piracy killed that system


 

Lol you keep believing that. The PS2 coming out and bad marketing and other bad decisions didn't kill the Dreamcast at all. I believe Rydian's irrefutable and incontrovertible research along with the numerous sources. It may have been a factor, but not the total causation of its failure. Sega had bad luck starting around the release of the Saturn, 32X, and other failed business decisions. To assume it was the only factor is delusional and false, http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/dreamcast-a-forensic-retrospective-article


http://www.retrogameon.com/2011/04/what-caused-premature-death-of.html

Piracy was a factor yes, but nothing more. Other factors contributed to its demise. People should do their research


----------



## CJL18 (May 20, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol you keep believing that. The PS2 coming out and bad marketing and other bad decisions didn't kill the Dreamcast at all. I believe Rydian's irrefutable and incontrovertible research along with the numerous sources. It may have been a factor, but not the total causation of its failure. Sega had bad luck starting around the release of the Saturn, 32X, and other failed business decisions. To assume it was the only factor is delusional and false, http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/dreamcast-a-forensic-retrospective-article
> 
> 
> http://www.retrogameon.com/2011/04/what-caused-premature-death-of.html
> ...


 

when the dreamcast first came out you didnt have to do anything to play backups you literally just burn the cd image on a cd and it would run.  Then sega came out with a revision version to stop playing backups then someone made a boot disk allowing backups again.  I remember downloading sonic adventure 2 2months before it came out and playing it.  If you are going to sit here and tell me piracy had nothing to do with the failure of the dreamcast you're the one whos delusional. same with the psp anyone with a memory card computer and a brain could copy backups.  With the ps2 not so easy you had to have a modchip then came the hd loader and memory card exploit not as easy as the dreamcast and psp.  Im not saying piracy is the main reason but it defintley was a factor.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 20, 2014)

CJL18 said:


> when the dreamcast first came out you didnt have to do anything to play backups you literally just burn the cd image on a cd and it would run. Then sega came out with a revision version to stop playing backups then someone made a boot disk allowing backups again. I remember downloading sonic adventure 2 2months before it came out and playing it. If you are going to sit here and tell me piracy had nothing to do with the failure of the dreamcast you're the one whos delusional. same with the psp anyone with a memory card computer and a brain could copy backups. With the ps2 not so easy you had to have a modchip then came the hd loader and memory card exploit not as easy as the dreamcast and psp. Im not saying piracy is the main reason but it defintley was a factor.


 

Then we're agreed, it was a factor. Sega didn't have the best marketing for it either, and the PS2 was the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 20, 2014)

CJL18 said:


> dreamcast says hi i dont care what anyone says piracy killed that system


the wii was pirated the fuck out of and it still sold like hotcakes up to the very end. peeps think piracy kills a system it's actually the other way around!


----------



## FireGrey (May 20, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> the wii was pirated the fuck out of and it still sold like hotcakes up to the very end. peeps think piracy kills a system it's actually the other way around!


 
I would argue that in terms of system sales, there is no strong correlation.
However it is fairly common knowledge that software sales do in fact go lower due to piracy, though probably insignificant.
Nintendo's main way of printing money is through software sales, so it does hurt them.
Also with piracy on the loose on the Wii U, developers could have an extra excuse for not developing for the Wii U.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 20, 2014)

once a system is pirated everyone wants to buy it which increase hardware sales. don't believe it than take a look at a few of the comments in this thread


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> We already know that it has h.264 support, it's supported in the web browser so it has to be there.


 

Well that and you would need to find a pretty old GPU to find one that didn't support that. Even the PS3 and I believe the 360 support it and being that the Wii-U has an even newer GPU.



the_randomizer said:


> Piracy has never killed any system at all, didn't kill the Wii, PS3, DS, PSP, GBA, original Xbox, PS2, or PS1, but okay. Piracy killing a console is a myth.


 

I would argue that piracy might have sped up Sega's exit from the console market (I couldn't say if it caused it or not, I think they where on really thin ice at the time and the whole "Boot a copy on any Dreamcast!" thing just made things worse.) I think the same thing might have happened to Commodore with the Amiga as everyone I knew who had one owned zero original games or programs.

But I agree as a general rule that piracy doesn't kill consoles, unless the company is already in real trouble.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (May 20, 2014)

Hope that the isos can't be modded in anyway & need to be 1v1... Mario kart 8 being released next week & Iv been waiting for that game forever... Getting trolled by 9+ year olds with unlimited items... My wii u will be flying out my window at 200+ mph...


----------



## Arras (May 20, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> the wii was pirated the fuck out of and it still sold like hotcakes up to the very end. peeps think piracy kills a system it's actually the other way around!


No, it's no way around at all. Of course people who would buy a console just because piracy exists are there, especially on a piracy-related forum, but in the grand scheme of things there's not nearly enough of those people to make any significant difference, either positive or negative, in hardware or software sales unless something exceptional happens. (also, people who would buy a console purely for piracy are completely useless to a company as they make the most money off the games, not the hardware, and these people wouldn't buy games)


----------



## Isaac (May 20, 2014)

You mean.... Prii-order?


----------



## Arras (May 20, 2014)

Isaac said:


> You mean.... Prii-order?


Prii-Urder.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 20, 2014)

Arras said:


> and these people wouldn't buy games)


 
your missing the point though. the wiiu has no games to pirate!


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> once a system is pirated everyone wants to buy it which increase hardware sales. don't believe it than take a look at a few of the comments in this thread


 

Except, generally speaking, pirates make up 1-3% of owners at the absolute most. It's far too complicated and difficult for all but the most savvy and dedicated of players.

I mean, you realize that GBAtemp is in no way representative of the gaming population as a whole, right?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 20, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Except, generally speaking, pirates make up 1-3% of owners at the absolute most. It's far too complicated and difficult for all but the most savvy and dedicated of players.
> 
> I mean, you realize that GBAtemp is in no way representative of the gaming population as a whole, right?


Thank god it isn't. Can you imagine it? *shudder* So... many... furries...


----------



## natkoden (May 21, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Thank god it isn't. Can you imagine it? *shudder* So... many... furries...


 

OH GOD, NO.

Furries and Foxi4

we're d00med


----------



## yuyuyup (May 21, 2014)

Wiikey.com updated their news:

*2014-05-18: We will start taking Wiikey U preorders in the next week!*

A lot has happened recently and we are now confident to launch Wiikey U! You can look forward to other exciting WiiU news in the coming weeks...

EDIT: So I guess according to the wiikey website, the preorders will happen next week.  But I wouldn't exactly hold my breath with team SLOWKEY


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (May 21, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> Some TV's are better suited for the task, my remote has the DVD player type buttons on it for navigating and playback, and the playback depends on the video file, I've watched videos that are damn near blu-ray quality from a usb stick, I just wish the video files were a bit smaller than 1.5 to 2.5GB. Besides, I feel more like a pirate when I carry the usb stick from my computer to my TV.


 
My TV has DLNA, I wirelessly stream my videos from my laptop to my TV. I only need to use an HDMI cable if I want to try to upconvert it to 3D with Cyber PowerDVD.


----------



## VashTS (May 21, 2014)

i got a 500 GB HDD just sitting around, sounds like this would put it to good use! I really hope this comes to fruition!


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 21, 2014)

won't be getting one (if i even get one) at 1st. the 1st wiikey on the wii had problems from the get go.


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (May 21, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> your missing the point though. the wiiu has no games to pirate!


 
It has lots of games. We played two Wii U games just last night. Since it came out, I bought like 8 games at least.


----------



## Bonny (May 21, 2014)

> Piracy has never killed any system at all, didn't kill the Wii, PS3, DS, PSP, GBA, original Xbox, PS2, or PS1, but okay. Piracy killing a console is a myth.


 
Chilidish nonsence. Prove that.

All the systems you listed were successful from the start, or systems of really big companys who can afford it to support a system even it's a loss for many years. The Wii U is already in really big problems, and a easy to use method of stealing the only thing people buy a Wii U for, it's exclusiv titles, should do no harm? Grow up.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 21, 2014)

Bonny said:


> Chilidish nonsence. Prove that.
> 
> All the systems you listed were successful from the start, or systems of really big companys who can afford it to support a system even it's a loss for many years. The Wii U is already in really big problems, and a easy to use method of stealing the only thing people buy a Wii U for, it's exclusiv titles, should do no harm? Grow up.


They're not saying it does _literally_ no harm. They're saying it does a statistically insignificant amount of harm. Also, three of those systems from "really big companies who could afford a system at loss" are from the same company behind Wii U.


----------



## Bonny (May 21, 2014)

> They're not saying it does _literally_ no harm



Way too much harm for a "close-to-death"-system, in case of the Wii U. BTW: Who are "They"?



> Also, three of those systems from "really big companies who could afford a system at loss" are from the same company behind Wii U.


 
I wrote: All the systems you listed were *successful from the start*, *OR* *systems of really big companys who can afford it to support a system even it's a loss for many years.  *


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2014)

Bonny said:


> Chilidish nonsence. Prove that.
> 
> All the systems you listed were successful from the start, or systems of really big companys who can afford it to support a system even it's a loss for many years. The Wii U is already in really big problems, and a easy to use method of stealing the only thing people buy a Wii U for, it's exclusiv titles, should do no harm? Grow up.


 

http://gbatemp.net/threads/piracy-common-myths.344858/
You're welcome. That's not to say it isn't an issue, but to say it flat out is the only contributing factor to any given console's death is pure delusion. Piracy didn't kill anything else, only 1-3% of people, if that, are into piracy, and even then that's a stretch. Not enough to be a detriment. Conversely, there's no substantiated evidence that piracy is the no. 1 factor in killing a console.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 21, 2014)

companies like to always blame piracy and blow it out of proportions making it always sound worse than it really is. mario kart will still sell a million copies, smash bros 2 million and zelda a billion for companies piracy is always the scapegoat!


----------



## TheJinKazama (May 21, 2014)

I'm wondered about purchasing a Wii U ahead of time. I had never heard of Wiikey or Wiikey U before this thread appeared. Is it something which Nintendo was able to / would be able to patch through firmware updates? Would if be sensible to buy a Wii U just now before release and just keep it offline?

Thanks


----------



## Arras (May 21, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> companies like to always blame piracy and blow it out of proportions making it always sound worse than it really is. mario kart will still sell a million copies, smash bros 2 million and zelda a billion for companies piracy is always the scapegoat!


Zelda actually normally doesn't sell that much compared to Mario Kart and other Mario games. Dunno about Smash but that probably outsells Zelda too.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_Nintendo_3DS_video_games


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 21, 2014)

TheJinKazama said:


> I'm wondered about purchasing a Wii U ahead of time. I had never heard of Wiikey or Wiikey U before this thread appeared. Is it something which Nintendo was able to / would be able to patch through firmware updates? Would if be sensible to buy a Wii U just now before release and just keep it offline?
> 
> Thanks


 
hard to say we don't even know where it goes in the wii-u at this point


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 21, 2014)

TheJinKazama said:


> I'm wondered about purchasing a Wii U ahead of time. I had never heard of Wiikey or Wiikey U before this thread appeared. Is it something which Nintendo was able to / would be able to patch through firmware updates? Would if be sensible to buy a Wii U just now before release and just keep it offline?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, they could patch it. No, it's not sensible. 1) The device isn't even out yet. 2) At least from this thread, they haven't announced a price, and I bet it's pretty up there. 3) Even if Nintendo drops a firmware update IMMEDIATELY after this product is released, every single new console in stores will not have it, and they probably won't for a long time.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 21, 2014)

if it's a hardware mod that goes inside the wiiu than they most likely will never be able to patch it except with a new hardware division (in newer consoles) but if it's a device you plug in say the usb port they can patch them very easily.


----------



## Arras (May 21, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> if it's a hardware mod that goes inside the wiiu than they most likely will never be able to patch it except with a new hardware division (in newer consoles) but if it's a device you plug in say the usb port they can patch them very easily.


Not necesssarily. PS3 ODDEs were (at least temporarily) patched at some point and stopped working.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 21, 2014)

well they were never able to block the original wiikey


----------



## Bonny (May 21, 2014)

> You're welcome. That's not to say it isn't an issue, but to say it flat out is the only contributing factor to any given console's death is pure delusion. Piracy didn't kill anything else, only 1-3% of people, if that, are into piracy, and even then that's a stretch. Not enough to be a detriment. Conversely, there's no substantiated evidence that piracy is the no. 1 factor in killing a console.


 
I never said that piracy is the ONLY factor for a consoles death, in case of the Wii U, that already has more than enough problems, it really could be the final nail in the coffin.



> Piracy didn't kill anything else, only 1-3% of people, if that, are into piracy, and even then that's a stretch.


 
 1-3 % ? ... in these days?! This is what i say to your 1-3%: Conversely, there's no substantiated evidence that only 1-3% of the users are pirates. 

1-3 % ... from what RELIABLE source are these values? If you type a consoles name into google.com, the first or second suggestions from google are the console name + "hack", "custom firmware", "homebrew" or "emulator".

Depending from the system i would say: 20-30%.


----------



## mathieulh (May 21, 2014)

crediar said:


> I'm really keen to know how they plan to attain the drive key which is needed to emulate the drive.
> 
> The key is unique per console and saved within the OTP of the Wii U.


 
I am guessing they use an hardware/software exploit to dump the key. Fail0verflow already told us how to dump the OTP area, not to mention the drive itself could have a vulnerability of its own.


----------



## VLinh (May 21, 2014)

Is it safe to assume that online capabilities will not be possible due to the Nintendo Network ID system where each game has a unique ID and if multiple copies are detected online then GG?


----------



## mathieulh (May 21, 2014)

VLinh said:


> Is it safe to assume that online capabilities will not be possible due to the Nintendo Network ID system where each game has a unique ID and if multiple copies are detected online then GG?


 
That's only true for catridge games on the 3DS, the Wii U games are pressed on bluray discs, having each and every disc to use a unique per disc ID would be way too expensive and unpractical to manufacture.
Each game however has its own key/id per game (and not per disc).


----------



## VLinh (May 21, 2014)

mathieulh said:


> That's only true for catridge games on the 3DS, the Wii U games are pressed on bluray discs, having each and every disc to use a unique per disc ID would be way too expensive and unpractical to manufacture.
> Each game however has its own key/id per game (and not per disc).


 

So it would still be able to get detected nonetheless?


----------



## Mr. Waffle (May 21, 2014)

VLinh said:


> Is it safe to assume that online capabilities will not be possible due to the Nintendo Network ID system where each game has a unique ID and if multiple copies are detected online then GG?


Originally, PS3 scene releases always excluded some data that was crucial to fully emulate an original disc (read: play online). Team k3y was the first to include this data, and thus created so called IRD files. I don't have a PS3 but I believe these have become a standard now.
With this in mind, I'd say it's safe to say that Team K3y will do everything they can to emulate an original disc as closely as possible.

On the other hand, with the whole 3k3y drama and the developer suddenly disappearing...

Also for the people discussing if this can be detected: Of all the devices they developed, only the 3k3y was ever detected. (for all we know)


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 21, 2014)

not sure about the online but i do know if they ban your account this time there's no getting a new one again unlike with the wii. better to be safe than sorry and only pirate single player games


----------



## dekuleon (May 21, 2014)

Hey guys! I contacted Ozmodchips about the pre-order and look what they sayd!



> *Ticket #407599    *
> Ticket Status: Closed
> Department: Support
> Create Date: 21/05/2014 10:40 pm
> ...


 

Whatttaaa?


----------



## Starlored (May 21, 2014)

dekuleon said:


> Hey guys! I contacted Ozmodchips about the pre-order and look what they sayd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sounds if they get enough pre orders it will be put into production. The problem as I see it is the WiiU isn't as popular a console as Xbox or Ps3 .


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 21, 2014)

Bonny said:


> I never said that piracy is the ONLY factor for a consoles death, in case of the Wii U, that already has more than enough problems, it really could be the final nail in the coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ask for a reliable source then just pull 20-30% out of your ass?


----------



## Bonny (May 21, 2014)

> You ask for a reliable source then just pull 20-30% out of your ass?


 
Yep. And I'am not the one who started pull "%'s" out of anyones ass. And in view of my Google argument, 20-30% are MUCH MORE realistic then 1-3%.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 21, 2014)

Bonny said:


> Yep. And I'am not the one who started pull "%'s" out of anyones ass. And in view of my Google argument, 20-30% are MUCH MORE realistic then 1-3%.


Of course you view 20-30% being more realistic, because you came up with it. I seriously doubt that 20-30% of people pirate games. While 1% seems low, 20-30% seems way too high.


----------



## ddrrmm (May 21, 2014)

LOL @ THE 20-30% piracy number, really delusional.
60% of people pirate music..it really was the nail in the coffin for the music industry...lol don't make us laugh.
Same goes for movies...the 2 most pirated media..and moviestars and singers are raking in millions of dollars a year..



> 21/05/2014 11:16 pm Admin
> Hi there
> not sure when, the project still seems to be in its early stages. so the preorder will kind of be like a kickstarter project when it starts....


 
hmm a little worrisome, lets hope they keyteam will be honest about the developments and eta's..as we know they haven't always done that in the past.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 22, 2014)

I thought that TT said that some 300,000 unique IP address have the hbc installed. For a good laugh, lets say that there are another 200,000 Wii's that have the hbc installed that TT don't know about. And then there is modchips, but I doubt that number is anywhere near hbc installs. Nintendo claims that the Wii sold 100,000+ million, and if half a million of them are hacked, that is just 0.5% of all Wii's have been hacked. How is 20-30% of wii owners going to be pirating? XBOX 360 and PS3 probably have even less of their consoles hacked so I doubt even 1% of all console owners of the last generation are pirates.


----------



## VashTS (May 22, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> I thought that TT said that some 300,000 unique IP address have the hbc installed. For a good laugh, lets say that there are another 200,000 Wii's that have the hbc installed that TT don't know about. And then there is modchips, but I doubt that number is anywhere near hbc installs. Nintendo claims that the Wii sold 100,000+ million, and if half a million of them are hacked, that is just 0.5% of all Wii's have been hacked. How is 20-30% of wii owners going to be pirating? XBOX 360 and PS3 probably have even less of their consoles hacked so I doubt even 1% of all console owners of the last generation are pirates.


 

even if a million installs were done, that is 1% that *use* the *HBC *- that by itself does not enable piracy! I know there are some users on here that buy games and rip them for ease of use and to maintain the disc/artwork.

oh and don't get me started on PS3 / Xbox 360 hacks. The common person wouldn't even want to learn that much. It's not just hack and play, its maintenance as well. The only viable solution for everyday users (which still is an issue with my young cousins) is the ODE. They for some reason always mess their Xkey up and IDK why however they represent typical users.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2014)

pirating kills systems huh? the pc is pirated up every hole yet it still remains the most dominant force in the universe! and no way in hell is pc gaming dying because of piracy it just keeps getting better and better and keeps evolving leaving consoles in it's wake!! if pirating was going to kill the pc it would have done it years ago we've been pirating it since DOS!!!


----------



## kublai (May 22, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> pirating kills systems huh? the pc is pirated up every hole yet it still remains the most dominant force in the universe! and no way in hell is pc gaming dying because of piracy it just keeps getting better and better and keeps evolving leaving consoles in it's wake!! if pirating was going to kill the pc it would have done it years ago we've been pirating it since DOS!!!


 
Wow DOS, It's been that long?


----------



## Rizzorules (May 22, 2014)

Everytime i see a console is hacked/pirated i read a lot of replies of people saying they will buy a console, i wonder if wiikey u can be patched with an update and if we will be able to dump our own games


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2014)

kublai said:


> Wow DOS, It's been that long?


yep doom pretty much kicked it into next gear


----------



## Bonny (May 22, 2014)

> LOL @ THE 20-30% piracy number, really delusional.
> 60% of people pirate music..it really was the nail in the coffin for the music industry...lol don't make us laugh.
> Same goes for movies...the 2 most pirated media..and moviestars and singers are raking in millions of dollars a year..


 
Incompetent bullshit.

The "creation process" of music, a song, an album is sooooooooooo much cheaper/shorter than developing an Videogame. So even if 60% of people pirate, it's still affordable for the music industry.
Movies, also like music, get consumed by much more people than Wii U videogames. So there is also a MUCH MORE money to make.

So, your statements are completely incompetent. 



> While 1% seems low, 20-30% seems way too high.


 
If 20-30% is unrealistic, then why is google adding the words "hack", "cwf", "emulator", "download" etc. to search terms like "Wii U" or "Wii U games"?  Would google do this if only 1-3% of users were searching for these things?


----------



## Arras (May 22, 2014)

Bonny said:


> Incompetent bullshit.
> 
> The "creation process" of music, a song, an album is sooooooooooo much cheaper/shorter than developing an Videogame. So even if 60% of people pirate, it's still affordable for the music industry.
> Movies, also like music, get consumed by much more people than Wii U videogames. So there is also a MUCH MORE money to make.
> ...


Fun fact: Google bases its results and suggestions on your previous search history. If you searched for a lot of torrents and pirated content and Google knows this, of course it will come up with suggestions like those. Just look at that piracy


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 22, 2014)

Arras said:


> Fun fact: Google bases its results and suggestions on your previous search history. If you searched for a lot of torrents and pirated content and Google knows this, of course it will come up with suggestions like those. Just look at that piracy


And that's not even mentioning the stupid crap people search in google that then adds to the autocomplete. I was googling "how to clean a washing machine" and some of the auto corrects were "how to wash a bong" and "how to have sex."


----------



## Oxybelis (May 22, 2014)

mathieulh said:


> That's only true for catridge games on the 3DS, the Wii U games are pressed on bluray discs, having each and every disc to use a unique per disc ID would be way too expensive and unpractical to manufacture.
> Each game however has its own key/id per game (and not per disc).


PS3 discs does have unique serials I think. There are some cross buy discs you can register on PSN to get digital copy of a game on PS Vita. I'm pretty sure it only works on 1 account.


----------



## mathieulh (May 22, 2014)

Oxybelis said:


> PS3 discs does have unique serials I think. There are some cross buy discs you can register on PSN to get digital copy of a game on PS Vita. I'm pretty sure it only works on 1 account.


 
PS3 discs do not have a unique per disc id. (I actually dumped several RAW PS3 disc data (not talking about game files here) and the bluray drive's firmware so I can confirm as much. The value stored in the Seczone is unique per game, not per disc. (obviously it's not the same if the game region is different though)


----------



## Oxybelis (May 22, 2014)

mathieulh said:


> PS3 discs do not have a unique per disc id. (I actually dumped several RAW PS3 disc data (not talking about game files here) and the bluray drive's firmware so I can confirm as much. The value stored in the Seczone is unique per game, not per disc. (obviously it's not the same if the game region is different though)


 How do they verify cross-buy discs? You can register it on several accounts?

And I remember Starforce discs with serials inside the disc iso header. It was not unique either?


----------



## Arras (May 22, 2014)

Oxybelis said:


> How do they verify cross-buy discs? You can register it on several accounts?
> 
> And I remember Starforce discs with serials inside the disc iso header. It was not unique either?


I know the Portal 2 PS3 game just has a code in the box that allows you to redeem the PC version, the crossbuy games may work like that.


----------



## Oxybelis (May 22, 2014)

Arras said:


> I know the Portal 2 PS3 game just has a code in the box that allows you to redeem the PC version, the crossbuy games may work like that.


It works without a code.
http://uk.playstation.com/ps3/suppo...513180/item547970/Cross-Buy-on-PlayStation-3/


----------



## mathieulh (May 22, 2014)

Oxybelis said:


> It works without a code.
> http://uk.playstation.com/ps3/suppo...513180/item547970/Cross-Buy-on-PlayStation-3/


 

As far as I know of, you can just reuse the same disc in another ps3, they just don't blatantly announce it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2014)

there's a rumor we won't even need the wiikey. in 1 of the release infos it says to play backups ode devices are mandatory! 



> "ODE devices wont be mandatory for playing backups. Is anyone
> ready to code a game loader yet ? How bad do you people want
> the exploit to get the party started ? Leave us a message
> through a public note along with bitcoin donation. If you want the
> ...


----------



## Bonny (May 22, 2014)

> Fun fact: Google bases its results and suggestions on your previous search history. If you searched for a lot of torrents and pirated content and Google knows this, of course it will come up with suggestions like those.


 
Serious fact: Clean your browser history completely, incl. super cookies, change your IP (use a proxy server) and use google again. You'll have exactly the same auto-complete suggestions.


----------



## Arras (May 22, 2014)

Bonny said:


> Serious fact: Clean your browser history completely, incl. super cookies, change your IP (use a proxy server) and use google again. You'll have exactly the same auto-complete suggestions.


Actually, no. They're similar but not quite the same.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (May 22, 2014)

Inb4 piracy debate... Oh wait.


----------



## Starlored (May 22, 2014)

The piracy debat makes me laugh really because it has been going on for YEARS. Certainly since the invention of tape recorders and even more so with the invention of Tape to Tape recorders.
I remember as an 11 year old copying Speccy games borrowed from mates.Hell it was my Grandad he showed me how to copy games.

Anyway for the Percentage by what I've found its nearer 75% or 3 out 4 people. Having said that define Piracy (it's against the copyright law to profit from another persons intellectual property (book, music, video, etc.))


----------



## vayanui8 (May 22, 2014)

I'll never understand why the antipiracy people even come here. Granted, not everything related to hacking and such is piracy, but most of it is. Its fine if you disagree, but nobody wants your antipiracy bs


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 22, 2014)

Bonny said:


> I never said that piracy is the ONLY factor for a consoles death, in case of the Wii U, that already has more than enough problems, it really could be the final nail in the coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geohot kept analytics and was able to show that only about 2% of iPhone were jailbroken.


----------



## stefer (May 22, 2014)

Eh... might make Wii U Sales go up!


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 23, 2014)

it's been confirmed this thing is going to cost at least $150...yeah i won't be getting one


----------



## FireGrey (May 23, 2014)

*sigh* $150?
At that price you may as well just buy the games and support the developers, but people are going to get this anyway...


----------



## digipimp75 (May 23, 2014)

CJL18 said:


> dreamcast says hi i dont care what anyone says piracy killed that system


 
well... that and the PS2


----------



## Smuff (May 23, 2014)

Really, you'd think with the amount of anti-piracy threads we've had just on this site that we'd have a clear winner by now, or at least a true figure representing the proportion of pirates.
Surely after all this time we're not still just all pulling bullshit numbers out of thin air to support our already tired and baseless theories on the subject ?

95% of people on this site are pirates but only 11.43% of them admit it. 23% of other users know that, 7% of the time.


----------



## weatMod (May 23, 2014)

still wongt buy a wii u till we get  a real zelda title, and confirmation that wiikey is compatible at that point


----------



## weatMod (May 23, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> *sigh* $150?
> At that price you may as well just buy the games and support the developers, but people are going to get this anyway...


 
look on the bright side , by the time it is released you can probably go get a wiiu at the pawn shop for 50$ US
plus 150 it is still cheaper than past consoles plus price of mod hardware, although there will  only be like 3 games or so even worth pirating probably


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (May 24, 2014)

Bonny said:


> Yep. And I'am not the one who started pull "%'s" out of anyones ass. And in view of my Google argument, 20-30% are MUCH MORE realistic then 1-3%.


 
No it isn't. I have never met anyone else who actually pirates games. I know like 10 people with Wii's, and I"m the only one who hacked theirs. Piracy rate is very low.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 24, 2014)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> No it isn't. I have never met anyone else who actually pirates games. I know like 10 people with Wii's, and I"m the only one who hacked theirs. Piracy rate is very low.


I know zero people with diabetes. Therefore diabetes is very rare.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 24, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's been confirmed this thing is going to cost at least $150...yeah i won't be getting one


 
By the time the WiiU has $150 worth of games to buy, we likely wont need the WiikeyU to play them...lol.


----------



## Pleng (May 24, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I know zero people with diabetes. Therefore diabetes is very rare.


 
8.3% of Americans have diabetes. That's higher than a sane person's estimate on the amount of people who pirate, but still much lower than your estimation.


By the way, your Google argument has yeat another flaw; what percentage of people do you think look up the term "piracy", see the results, then think "f*** this that's way too complicated"? I'd say it's higher than the amount of people who actually go ahead with it. All you are proving (if anything with your tenuous conclusions) is that a percentage of people have a passing interest in piracy. Do you think that everybody who looks up midget porn or the "x cups" series of videos have a genuine interest in taking part in what they're viewing?


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (May 24, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> By the time the WiiU has $150 worth of games to buy, we likely wont need the WiikeyU to play them...lol.


 

Are you kidding? I already spent at least $300 on WiiU games so far. I spent more than $150 on the first day.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 24, 2014)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> Are you kidding? I already spent at least $300 on WiiU games so far. I spent more than $150 on the first day.


 
I suppose it's relevant to point out i'm a PC gamer so I don't buy inferior multiplats for the WiiU, whittling the available titles down to miniscule numbers.


----------



## Sheimi (May 24, 2014)

$150, I may just put the money towards a 3DS Capture Card then.


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (May 24, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> I suppose it's relevant to point out i'm a PC gamer so I don't buy inferior multiplats for the WiiU, whittling the available titles down to miniscule numbers.


 
1st party exclusives. They are not miniscule. There are Mario's, and Wario's, and Sonic's, and Zelda's, and Kirbys, and Donkey Kongs, pikmins, and all that. Mario kart and smash brothers are coming out soon. I don't know why people complain about no 3rd parties, Nintendo themselves make way more games then I have time to play.


----------



## ddrrmm (May 24, 2014)

Bonny said:


> Incompetent bullshit.
> 
> So, your statements are completely incompetent.


 

hmm yeah someone points out only 300k unique ip adresses have been recorded for using the hbc for example ...yes..lets go with your made up numbers.
furthermore i dont know if you're 12 or not, but this discussion has been over for me as soon as i realized you don't understand how percentages work.





vayanui8 said:


> I'll never understand why the antipiracy people even come here. Granted, not everything related to hacking and such is piracy, but most of it is. Its fine if you disagree, but nobody wants your antipiracy bs


 
+1


----------



## Yil (May 26, 2014)

Does this means wii u mode is hacked and I can play illegal digital copy of wii u games?


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 26, 2014)

only if you want to spend up to $150 that's how much this thing is going to be from the get go!


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> only if you want to spend up to $150 that's how much this thing is going to be from the get go!


That's the cost of three Wii U games, so as soon as the Wii U gets a fourth game, it will be worth it   




*And I just checked the game prices around here and they range from $80 to $100, so a Wiikey U is worth it for two games already.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 26, 2014)

Veho said:


> That's the cost of three Wii U games, so as soon as the Wii U gets a fourth game, it will be worth it


well for me there's ww hd, mario kart, smash bros so i guess when they release the next zelda i'll get one


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (May 26, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> well for me there's ww hd, mario kart, smash bros so i guess when they release the next zelda i'll get one


 
What, you don't want 3D World or Pikmin?


----------



## Haloman800 (May 26, 2014)

In my situation (And I know I'm not the only one) Piracy will help Nintendo sell more consoles. I'll be buying a Wii U if this goes well.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 26, 2014)

Its been a week >.>


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 27, 2014)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> What, you don't want 3D World or Pikmin?


don't like pikmin and i had 3d world but got bored of it real fast...


----------



## eteles (May 27, 2014)

Hello guys! Preorder is available at modchipcentral.com for U$114,95!!

Link: http://www.modchipcentral.com/store/product.php?productid=18043&cat=254&page=1


----------



## mkdms14 (May 27, 2014)

Soo what does this thing actually do?  I am guessing it is a first step towards Homebrew or .... piracy its all the same when you get down to the details.


----------



## duffmmann (May 27, 2014)

mkdms14 said:


> Soo what does this thing actually do? I am guessing it is a first step towards Homebrew or .... piracy its all the same when you get down to the details.


 

I believe there are people that use exploits and the like for genuine reasons (play backups of only games they own) and homebrew games.  These people are surely few and far between, but I wouldn't say that they don't exist.


----------



## Arras (May 27, 2014)

mkdms14 said:


> Soo what does this thing actually do? I am guessing it is a first step towards Homebrew or .... piracy its all the same when you get down to the details.


It probably emulates the disc drive like most other ODDEs, making it near useless for homebrew purposes.


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (May 27, 2014)

This is technically useless for homebrew. But I am betting that releasing this would actually cause the scene to release software exploits which would enable homebrew. They would do this to spite these people and cause them to make less money off of piracy.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 28, 2014)

I preordered mine from www.modchipcentral.com only official distributor I could find that has preorders thus far . Anyone know if this will play imports? I'm leaning towards no as its not stated in the list of features but one can dream.... lol. Worst case scenario, somebody will likely figure out how to patch the region info on a Wii U iso anyways. This was a workaround for the first gen of modchips for the original Wii (and countless other consoles). 

Even though the Wiikey U doesn't look as though it will give us a backdoor for running homebrew just yet, a hack is a hack, and for a first gen mod, this is pretty awesome! Drive emulation is a great start!


----------



## amback (Jul 7, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> In my situation (And I know I'm not the only one) Piracy will help Nintendo sell more consoles. I'll be buying a Wii U if this goes well.


 
sorry if i sound bad but i just need to say it, nintendo is selling the wiiu at a lost. which means if you are trying to/planning on buying this just to pirate the games and NOT EVEN BUY A FEW GAMES ONCE IN A WHILE

nintendo will be more hurt than helped

i admit am probably buying this and pirate a few games here and there but

i will support nintendo and buy their games

now when it comes to third party, then am iffy

_*last but not least if you are planning on pirating game but also support nintendo every once in a while then just ignore my post*_


----------

